# Site/Aire near Les Deux Alpes



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Hi all

Hoping to start our year in Europe with some skiing in France. Brother and his family already going on a package to Les Deux Alpes and we were thinking about trying to meet up with them. 

Anyone recommend a site or an Aire nearby? Have we left it too late?

Thanks in advance

Rachel


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I don't know precisely where Les Deux Alpes is. But if you are looking for an Aire go to www.campingcar-infos.com. The site is in French but is easily understood.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rachel, a very nice site near there at Bourg d'Oisans, right by the mountain climb to Alpe d'Huez where the tour de France goes, is called A la Rencontre du Soleil, www.joliefrance.com/ars .

Phil.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

it is possible to use the aire cc. in l´Alpe d´Huez : it is the parking " Les Bergers " in direction of the little airport.
In the town is also a " borne de service " ( ± 1 km from that parking.

l´alpe d´Huez has more possibilities as les Deux Alpes about parking .

for info,

duc


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks all, I shall check them out!

Rachel


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Rachel - have a look at site in village of Venosc - Camping Le Champ de Moulin - linked by telecabine direct to Les Deux Alpes - 04 76 80 07 3. I skied in Les 2 Alpes last winter and may take the MH there this time, although have already booked to go to Tignes at Xmas and L'Alpe D'Huez in Feb so time will be pressing!

Kevin


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Kevin

Found their website!

Do you know if the telecabin only runs during the day for skiers? As "the family" will be staying in les deux alpes itself, it would be nice if we could meet up with them in the evenings too without having to try to take the van. 

If not, do you know if there is a bus service that runs in the evenings?

Obviously you are a snow bird!

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Rachel, have a look at:-

Les 2 Alpes transport

I suspect the "Telecabine du Venosc" only runs until the pistes shut for the evening - maybe a little longer to allow those staying in Venosc to get back there from the town. I do not know about a bus - the website may help.

Snowbird? Well I guess so, but I must be mad as I broke my arm in Val Thorens last December and spent 6 days in Moutiers hospital! Owner of a lovely metal plate now.

I have a last winter piste map for Les 2 Alpes - if you would like it email or PM me with your address and I will pop in post.

Kevin


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks again Kevin for the useful info - found piste maps on the website. 

It has been a couple of years since we last skiied and the time before that I broke my wrist, so am a bit nervous about getting going again. Hopefully after Les Deux Alpes we will head off to Andorra, so currently looking for cheap ski and boot packages to buy. Hope you have a great time skiing!

Rachel


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, we stopped at Camping Le Champ de Moulin in Venosc last February.
The site is lower down than the main resort so you probably dont need snow chains, we didn't use ours anyway. The Telecabins are a short walk away from the site and these take you up to the main resort. They stop about 6 pm I think. The village of Venosc was quiet but we found some great places to eat even though I am not that keen on French food I had a superb meal in one restaurant. The site has drying facilities and the washroom is heated. We had a great time there, and the only draw back was that the fresh water tap is inside the washroom which is the flush for the Chemical Toilet (elsan) point.
We purchased large bottled water in the main resort.
Max


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Max

Looks like we are going to try to book for Venosc.

Other than driving (and then the hassle of finding somewhere to park), are there any other ways to get into Les Deux Alpes itself of an evening eg bus or taxi? Want to have a farewell drink with the family when they go home and we head off for our year away!

Rachel


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Could not resist it, have just booked 4 days in L2A starting 12th December as a precursor to Tignes and Alpe D'Huez later in winter. Flying to Grenoble on a Ryanair cheapy, will try to check out the L2A aire(s) if I get a chance. Snow forecast looking good for this weekend.

Pick up the new van tomorrow so it is all happening!

Kevin


----------

